# Influencer Agency For Newly Launched Brand?



## theronin (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone have a good referral or recommendation for an influencer agency that will take on newly launched brands?


----------



## rockygehlot (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi,

I recommend Americanoize for the newly launched brand.


----------



## theronin (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you very much rocky.


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

theronin said:


> Anyone have a good referral or recommendation for an influencer agency that will take on newly launched brands?



You can also check out Famebit by YouTube. The site allows you to create your marketing idea and set how much you're willing to pay, and then have Social Media Influencers compete for it.


Tomas


----------



## alexpk (Mar 14, 2019)

so many available on the internet, just google it. Make sure you need to choose on the basis fo the niche and locations.


----------



## benjaminstevens (Apr 20, 2021)

Sorry, I don't have any references in influencer marketing. I will recommend you to search influencer marketing on google and you will find thousands of people who are providing these services.


----------

